# Tazmanian Devil Cage



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Your idea sounds great! Search E-bay for one of those battery powered "Bumble Balls", the ones that violently bounce around by themselves.
Just turn it on and throw it in the cage.


----------



## TruDivaMahogany (Sep 13, 2014)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Your idea sounds great! Search E-bay for one of those battery powered "Bumble Balls", the ones that violently bounce around by themselves.
> Just turn it on and throw it in the cage.


Thanks sooo much for responding! Ok I'm going to look for one of those now. Thanks again


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

You're welcome! I hope you can find one. They used to be really popular toys many years ago. I haven't tried to find one myself.

Oh yea. Got a bunch out there:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro....A0.H0.Xbumble+ball&_nkw=bumble+ball&_sacat=0


----------

